#  Krankheiten >   Grippe - Grippaler Infekt >

## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  nicht ganz eigennützig interessiert's mich, wie man diese beiden Erkrankungen unterscheiden kann. Oder ist das gar nicht immer sicher möglich?  Gerade hänge ich mächtig in den Seilen:  Es ging in der späten Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag mit Schüttelfrost und trockenem, recht schmerzhaftem Husten los. Da ich auch mächtige Kopf- und Gliederschmerzen hatte, zückte ich morgens das Fieberthermometer: 38.4. Aha, damit war mein Befinden erklärt. Mittags hatte ich 38.9, nachmittags über 39. Seit heute vormittag kommt auch noch ein einseitiger (!) Schnupfen hinzu. Angeblich soll der doch bei Grippe eher selten sein, oder? Der Hals ist ebenfalls gereizt, aber halt nur spürbar, d.h. nicht wie bei einer Angina.  Meine Temperatur gestern und heute lag ständig zwischen 38.2 und 38.7. Besonders seit gestern sind die Glieder- und Muskelschmerzen extrem. Es ist, als hätte ich einen starken Ganzkörpermuskelkater. Auch die Haut ist sehr berührungsempfindlich. Ebenso schmerzen mein gesamtes Bauchinneres (Verwachsungsbauch) und alle Narben. Interessanterweise ist sogar mein Stoma leicht geschwollen.  :Huh?:    So, nun nochmals zu meiner Frage: Wie kann man eine Grippe vom Grippalen Infekt unterscheiden? Oder anders gefragt: Wofür sprechen meine oben beschriebenen Symptome?  Ich hoffe auf viele Beiträge.  :Grin:    Grüßle von Angie

----------


## StarBuG

Die echte *Grippe* (Virusgrippe) (es rollt gerade eine Grippewelle von Bayern her durchs Land) beginnt plötzlich mit hohem Fieber (>39°)  
Es kommt relativ schlagartig     zu Beschwerden wie:Schüttelfrosthohes Fieber bis 41 GradKopfschmerzenAbgeschlagenheit und starkes KrankheitsgefühlMuskelschmerzenAppetitlosigkeit
Schon am ersten Krankheitstag wird häufig die höchste Temperatur     erreicht. Sie liegt bei 39 bis 41 Grad Celsius. Mögliche weitere Beschwerden sind: gerötetes GesichtTränende Augen durch eine Reizung der BindehautNasennebenhöhlenentzündungMittelohrentzündung
Die Symptome des *grippalen Infektes* (unechte Grippe) sind wohl jedem bekannt: Man muss niesen, es stellt sich ein allgemeines Schwächegefühl ein. Später beginnt die Nase zu laufen, die Patienten klagen über Halsschmerzen und sind heiser. Kopf und Glieder schmerzen, die Körpertemperatur ist leicht bis mäßig stark (bis etwa 38,5 Grad) erhöht. Hinzu kommt etwas später oft noch Husten mit schleimigem Auswurf, die Bronchitis. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Oh Michael,  ich hatte schon 6x die echte, auch diagnostizierte Grippe, bei der im Erwachsenenalter (5x) mein Fieber aber niemals auf mehr als 40.0 °C gestiegen war, und das auch stets am 1. Tag. Ich hatte aber auch schon (wie vermutlich fast jeder Mensch) unzählige grippale Infekte. Diese sind bei mir bisher klassischerweise so verlaufen:  - Beginn mit laufender Nase ("hoppla, bekomme anscheinend einen Schnupfen") - dicker Kopf und allgemeines Unwohlsein - am nächsten Tag evtl. leicht erhöhte Temperatur (37.5 bis maximal 37.7) und Gliederschmerzen. - später vielleicht auch Husten und sowohl aus der Nase wie aus den Bronchien eitriger Auswurf (Superinfektion als Komplikation).  Deshalb bin ich gerade verunsichert, zumal ich bei einem grippalen Infekt normal nur einen Tag lang erhöhte Temperatur habe. Bei mir hält das Fieber jetzt aber schon 3 Tage lang mehr oder weniger gleichbleibend an. Das ist sehr unüblich, zumindest für eine banale Erkältung.  Leider hilft mir Deine Antwort nicht wesentlich weiter. Die klassische Definition für Grippe kenne ich (Deine ist übrigens eher die für Kinder, die eh leichter fiebern als Erwachsene).  Weil ich unsicher bin, frage ich und hoffe auf weitere Antworten.  Liebe Grüße von Angie (derzeit 38.8 Fieber *nerv*)

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Monsti! 
Hmmmm. Die Klassifizierung ist ja nun bekannt, aber das was Du hast, paßt irgendwie auf nichts so richtig.  
Also, ich kenne es so, daß man auch bei einem schweren grippalen Infekt durchaus extreme Gliederschmerzen, Fieber, evtl. Husten und Schnupfen haben kann. 
Meine Mum doktert damit nun 1,5 Wochen rum, das Fieber kommt und geht, die Schwäche ebenso und irgendwie wird das alles nix. Würde vielleicht an Deiner Stelle morgen noch abwarten und dann vor dem Wochenende zu Deinem Hausarzt gehen. 
Bei uns hier in der Gegend herrscht zur Zeit dieser doofe Virus, der aber keine echte Grippe auslöst, sondern eben diese hartnäckigen Infekte. Vielleicht grassiert der bei Euch auch? 
Ich weiß leider auch nicht mehr, die echten Grippefälle, die wir früher in der Praxis hatten, hatten auch nicht immer hohes Fieber, wohl aber diese starke Schwäche. Meine Chefin hat dann immer zur Sicherheit das Blut auf Influenza untersuchen lassen und so haben wir so ein paar "verdeckte" echte Grippen entdeckt. 
Gute Besserung und liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hi Andrea,  bei uns geht grad primär die echte Grippe rum, neuerdings auch dieser Noro-Virus. Gott bewahre mich davor ...  :Grin:    Ja, ich sehe auch, dass es bei mir nicht so recht passt. Ein banaler grippaler Infekt ist das sicher nicht. Ob's aber die echte Grippe ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Ja, schlapp bin ich ohne Ende ...  Aha, es gibt also den Bluttest auf Influenza. Das ist ja schon mal ein richtig guter Tipp, dankeschön! Das wusste ich nämlich nicht.  Falls die Temperatur morgen nicht bei 38 oder darunter ist, gehe ich zum Doc.  Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht! Angie, die jetzt ins Bett geht

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie! 
Wollte mal hören, wie es Dir geht? 
Liebe Grüße und weiterhin gute Besserung, 
Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  danke für Deine lieben Wünsche!  Eben war der Hausarzt da: Es ist die Grippe. Er meinte, da müsse er keinen Bluttest machen, der Fall sei klar. Er habe derzeit mehrere Fälle mit Grippe.  Leider geht's mir noch nicht besser. Am schlimmsten sind die Kopf-, Rücken- und Muskelschmerzen. Das Fieber ist nach wie vor deutlich über 38.  Liebe Grüße Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie! 
Oh Schreck! Nun also doch die echte Grippe! 
Monsti, mußt Du denn immer hier schreien, wenn es ans Verteilen geht?  
Hat Dir Dein HA denn irgendwas aufgeschrieben? Oder sonstwas gesagt, was Du tun oder lassen sollst? 
Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen gute Besserung und daß Du die blöden Influenzaviren mal ganz schnell in die Wüste schickst! Mache es denen mal nicht zu gemütlich bei Dir!  
Liebe Grüße und meld Dich mal, wenn es Dir wieder besser geht. 
Andrea*

----------


## Claus

Hallo Angie 
leg Dich am Besten schön ins Bett und kurier Dich aus! 
Liebe Grüße und vor allen Dingen gute Besserung!
Claus

----------


## Monsti

Danke, Ihr Lieben.  Im Bett bleiben dürfte grad wirklich das Beste sein. 39.2 ... eben gemessen. Mein Hirn, aber auch alles andere ist entsprechend daneben.  Ich bin wieder da, wenn's mir besser geht.  Ciao sagt die Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Anigie! 
Ich wollte dir auch noch schnell gute Besserung :Winter26:  wünschen und  hoffe, dass es dir bald wieder besser geht! :x_hello_3_cut:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Angie,
ich schließe mich Andrea, Claus und Julia an und wünsche Dir auch gute Besserung.  :star:   :star:   :star:  
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Monsti

Hi Ihr Lieben,  vielen Dank für Eure Gutebesserungswünsche! So richtig fit bin ich leider immer noch nicht, aber die Temperatur ist nun wenigstens schon mal auf 37.8-38.1 runter gegangen. Damit ist auch mein Köpfle wieder etwas klarer. Naja, und die 4 verlorenen Kilos kriege ich auch wieder drauf ...  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## spokes

wie lang hält denn das Fieber bei einem grippalen Infekt an? seit Sonntag mittag ist es nun da...

----------

